

Murder suspect asks Siri where to hide a dead body - spidersilva
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2464546/smartphones/murder-suspect-asks-siri-where-to-hide-a-dead-body.html

======
seren
If this is indeed a true story, and if the question is correctly quoted in the
article, I really wonder why and how it happened that a "hiding" question
returned dumps and swamps...

~~~
pzxc
Asking where to hide a dead body was mentioned in articles about Siri since
the beginning: [http://blog.laptopmag.com/10-most-controversial-siri-
respons...](http://blog.laptopmag.com/10-most-controversial-siri-responses)

> Apple endowed Siri with a mischievous temper and a few Easter eggs–for
> instance, ask her where you can hide a dead body and she happily complies
> with a helpful list of hard-to-find locations.

It was only a matter of time until statistically you have a murder suspect
that knew about / used that easter egg.

~~~
seren
Seems you are right. A video uploaded in 2011 showing the answers :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B78kmg9xPP8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B78kmg9xPP8)

I am still not totally convinced that the linked article is not a hoax, or an
urban legend in the making.

------
gexos
I don't know whether to laugh or cry.

